# 10G Planted Guppy Tank



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

Okay so I needed to upgrade a guppy grow out tank and I thought, what better way than to make it a planted tank =]

All this tank will be housing is some guppy fry from a dedicated guppy tank at my fiancée's house. After they grow out in this tank they will be taken to the LFS and donated. I keep the pretty ones and donate the less desirable.

I also have a 1.5 gallon tank to help me out. They leave the first tank, move to the 1.5, then into the 10.

Anyway, I already have the tank and the stand. I also got the substrate today. You guys will love this. I got ActivFlora from Petco... it was $1 for a 14lb. bag. How awesome is that?

So I just need to buy a couple more supplies and I will have it set up and running. I will post pics of the setup sometime in the next couple days.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

It's bad quality but here's the tank and stand... $5 for both on craigslist =] sweet deal.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

Some updated pics - sorry for the cloudy yellow - my only light was yellow and I needed light for the pics










The plants on top are attempting to get some more roots. They are cuttings from my 20G L

Left Side:










Right Side:










Do you guys think I should build up the right side as well? I can't decide if I should go the same height as the left or not.


----------



## inspiritid (Nov 10, 2010)

I would definitely *not* build up the right side -- it looks perfect as is! 
Can't wait to see how you plant it! 

P.S Never heard of ActivFlora substrate. Any idea what the regular price is for it?


----------



## inspiritid (Nov 10, 2010)

(P.S. I Googled "ActivFlora", and found several references saying it was $25 a bag, so... same price as most of the rest, and you got a smokin' deal.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How deep is your gravel/substrate? Looks pretty thin from the pic. If it really is thin you may have problems with plants rooting good and holding in the gravel. It may also limit growth on some plants. Personally, I'd want at least 2", but you may be able to get away with less.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

It should be okay for what I plan as far as I can tell. I am doing HC as the ground, flame or christmas moss cascading down the sides of the rocks and anubias nana (maybe petite) on top of the stacks.

Let me know what you think of this arrangement.

Also, I have more of the ActivFlora, but I would prefer not to use more since I have a plan for another planted 10G (that will go below in the same stand). Although, I could mix it with something I suppose. 

And yes, the ActivFlora was an incredible deal. I think they were discontinuing the whole line. I got a different color a couple months ago on clearance for $4 a bag. I saw this one for $5 a few weeks ago and then I found it again buried under some stuff and took it to the front. It wasn't on their record so the manager just asked me if a dollar would work and I was expecting to pay the $5 so of course =P

Plus, the back is a lot higher, I can bring a lot of it forward, and I may dust off the stones a bit which will give me a LOT more. They are covered in it and it will be inconvenient when it comes time to strap the moss to the rocks.

Also, for lighting, I was thinking two work lights with 26w 6500k CFLs. Will that be enough for the planned plants? I don't plan on building a hood, just a rig to hold them above the tank. 

I am really surprised I go this scape to workout this well. I am going to get more stone and at least try it unless a bunch more people tell me otherwise.

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## inspiritid (Nov 10, 2010)

Eh, what you did looks great, so I'm sure whatever you come up with will look good! 

With that much light, if you put the anubias on top you might get algae growth on it. (I did. So now I'm trying floating plants right over top it to cut the light to it.) (I've got 2 10 watt 6500K CFLs over a 10 gallon. (To clarify, the original bulbs in the hood were 10 watt incandescents. I bought the replacement screw-in 10 watt CFLs, that are supposed to be the equivalent of 50 watts each.) It seems to be ample light.)


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

Well I read a long thing somewhere (I'll try to find it again) that shows how horizontally mounted CFLs put out WAY less light than vertically mounted CFLs. That's why I am going to use the work light setup (the metal cone like reflectors). The PAR values are much higher with the bulbs being vertical, also, I'll be using 26 W each (= to 100w) and they are 6500k. I am trying to decide if it will be a high light setup. I will just have to see I suppose. and as far as algae, I do plan on doing DIY co2. 

That should cut back on it right?

Any suggestions for other plants? I wan't to keep it rather simple as I want the rock work and the fish to be the main focus, but I always like a little greenery.

EDIT: Here's the link to the different light readings due to adjustment of the bulb's rotation and position Check it Out


----------



## inspiritid (Nov 10, 2010)

(Wow, that link was a little intense for me. 

My 2 10W(=50W) 6500K CFs are mounted horizontally about 2" above the water, and the tank looks fairly bright to my eyes, and the plants are growing great. So to a techo-peasant like myself, your vertically-mounted CFs with over twice the wattage as mine on the same size tank sounds like it's gonna be "high light".


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

Lol I really liked that info as well and im hoping for high light


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

I reworked the right side and that center rock just a little bit. I'll take pics as soon as the water clears up. This is easily my best hardscape, I surprised myself haha. I am going to an auction on sunday so hopefully I can pick up some of my plants. Guppies will go in when I get my filter... Shouldn't have ordered it from Taiwan... Hmm o well, should be next week sometime, if I get impatient I'm sure the filter from the 1.5 will hold me over. 

Thanks for suggestions and checking out my tank so far


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

Alright so I borrowed my coralife light from my 20 to take some pics that are better colored (not yellow). Again don't mind the plants on top =P and I think the rocks will stay after this. Anyway here you go:

Front:










Angle:










Left:










Right:










What do you think?
I am going to see if I have worklights today and hopefully get something going with those so I can move forward on this a bit more.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

looks really good!

I wish I could stack rocks up against my glass like that... my little Dojo Loach will find any crack and crevice between the rock and glass that he can, he'll wedge himself in, and get stuck, lol (he's not the brightest fish in the tank...). I've already rescued him twice from such event, so now I know just to create caves and such, until he gets a little larger


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks, and yeah I am hoping I don't have any issue like that when I move a couple Pygmy corys over from my 20. 

Speaking of which, I got on freecycle and I am picking up a free 20g tank, stand, and all the filters and lights and stuff so I will be putting a real HOB filter on this rather than a sponge filter. I may slip one of the sponges over the intake though

This tank will stay a 10 gallon for now. I plan to keep more interesting fish in the 20 if I set it up anytime soon. I may give it to my fiancée for her chameleon that she wants though.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

One thing is for sure...no matter what you do this tank will stay a 10g, lol.


----------



## inspiritid (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, I'll admit, it looks even better now. ;p 
Look forward to future pics! 

(Speaking of which... I'm new to this forum... how can I quickly find this thread in the future to keep an eye on your tank...? ? ?)


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

inspiritid said:


> OK, I'll admit, it looks even better now. ;p
> Look forward to future pics!
> 
> (Speaking of which... I'm new to this forum... how can I quickly find this thread in the future to keep an eye on your tank...? ? ?)


bookmark it in your browser 


or subscribe to it


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, I never had some subscribe before lol

I got a male today since all of my fiancees guppies turn out as females, I assume due to temperature and water chemistry? 

I'll post pics when I get a chance. He had the nicest colors and the biggest tail of the petsmart selection. I don't have a ton of money for a male so we picked him up for a buck. I moved the fry over as well. Right now there is a swarm of guppies but hopefully they will spread out and better yet, maybe they will hide a bit with plants.

That auction is tomorrow so I am really hoping to get some moss at least. Anyone on here wanting to sell me some? Haha

Anyway, pics to come!

P.S. I update on my iPhone and autocorrect sucks so I apologize if you get strange words now and again.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking setup there. I really need to add some interesting stone features to my 10G. I look forward to seeing how this turns out!

Are the rock just flagstone from home depot?


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

They are sandstone but I got them from a landscaping place for free


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

Okay big update (pics later)

I went and picked up that free 20 gallon, it came with a lot which I will list below:
- 20 G Standard tank
- wrought (sp?) iron stand (for two tanks, cuz I need an excuse to get ANOTHER tank...)
- two heaters (one brand new)
- air stone
- air pump
- aquaclear (I think) filter
- siphon
- net
- Fish (Tiger Barb; in my 30 gal. semi-agressive - 4 Guppies; obviously in this tank now - 3 Emerald Corys; in the 10 for now as well)
- Plants - 3 big Java Ferns (she said they were 20 years old)
- Fish food, algae wafers and tropical flake 

Then, I went to the auction and picked up:
- 8 Day Glow Victoria Lake Cichlids for $2 (I then brought them to my LFS and donated them because I didn't feel I could properly raise them)
- 1 mated pair of Killies (I can give you more info later on those, I'm not sure on specifics) They are currently in this 10 gallon as well

Which brings me to the next part.

Today I:
- Added a heater
- Added an HOB filter (no more sponge filter for me =])
- Added all three clumps of java moss (I know it wasn't in the plan but when I post pics I will ask for opinions. My killie already LOVES it.
- Added all the guppy fry (20 or so) Plus a new male from PetSmart, plus the four (3 males, one female) from that lady with the free tank
- Added 3 Emerald corys (from the lady with the free tank)
- Added the mated pair of killies (They scared me.. They found several ways to get behind the stones but after the addition of the fern they are out in the plants now =]

I will post pics in a bit, I hope you are itching to see them =P

I will check this before I take pics so let me know if you have any requests for specific pics.

I will try to cover everything but It may be hard to do so make your requests known and I will shoot it.

I will make more specific comments about things when I take pics so hold off on suggestions til then.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you added all of this to a 10g, you better test for ammonia the next few days. That is a lot of fish to add in one day for a 10g. If the tank is cycled it won't be too big of a deal, but if it hasn't you may end up losing a lot of those fish. Hope you got a test kit.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

It is cycled already. I had a cycled filter from my 20 in there, plus the precycled substrate. Then I added the plants which will absorb a lot of the ammonia if there is any.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

gregpxc said:


> - Added the mated pair of killies (They scared me.. They found several ways to get behind the stones but after the addition of the fern they are out in the plants now =]


LOL, I told ya 



looking forward to more pics!


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

lol they seem able to move in and out okay =P and they won't get bigger really like your loach so no issues there. I would prefer that they lay their eggs in one of the caves so the guppies can't get to them. Also, I did forget to mention that in the near future the ten gallon will be purely for the killies and my free 20 will be for the guppies. I know I am moving fast but yeah, I am trying to create a nice equilibrium with all my fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Adding a filter from and already cycled tank or gravel doesn't mean it is cycled. Still a lot of fish to add in one day. I would still test for 3-5 days.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

Alright here are the updated pics, there are plants!

FTS - I don't know if I am keeping the java fern in there, I just didn't want to put it in my other tank and this one had room. If you guys like it, I will bury the roots and keep it. If I bury the roots, it will be a bit shorter so it doesn't seem so huge.










Angle










Left










Right










Mom and Dad guppy - free from that lady










Dollar guppy from petsmart










Bottoms up




























3 Emerald Corys - Free from that lady










Woman Killie - she was hard to photograph










Man Killie - He is amazing




























Let me know what you guys think I should do with the plants, I am not sure quite yet what I want to do. I do know, however, that the killies love it and I even stuffed some anacharis down in there to hopefully persuade them to breed, which I don't expect from them until I have them alone.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

Okay so I felt horrible for the killies so I am re-establihing my 1.5 gallon for them. They appear to love it. They are much more active and the male is always right behind the female. I'll have pics when I can but this thread can't be hijacked for their lol. 

I still suggestions on whether or not to keep the plants, hoping someone will let me know soon. Otherwise I will probably just root them cuz I'm sick of seeing their roots haha

Anyway, suggestions, comments, concerns, feel free to clue me in!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Why move them? I'd just leave the plants like they are.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

The killies or the plants? The killies were too timid.. The first day the male would try and get food but after that anytime I would feed he would cram himself behind the rocks to avoid the guppy mayhem. He seems comfortable in the 1.5 which will be upgraded to a 5 gallon (divided 10) as soon as funds allow. Him and his mate have a cave and anacharis so they should be alright for now.

If you mean the plants, I was just not sure whether I like them or not and wanted a second opinion.

Also, I didn't notice the post about testing earlier. I do test frequently so I have my eye on it. 

Thanks for looking


----------



## inspiritid (Nov 10, 2010)

Those are some magnificent java ferns! But I don't think I'd keep them in this tank permanently. I think they overwhelm your beautiful rockwork. They'd look much better tied to driftwood in another tank. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

I was thinking I would put one each (there's three) in each side of the divided 10 I am getting (killie breeder) for them, and then giving the third to my fiancee for her new 20. I decided to give her the one that I got free =P


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

The killies have been moved to HERE.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

the ferns look nice!


how did you manage to get them to stay at the bottom like that though with that much root sticking out? mine will float all over the place unless I dig the roots in, or fasten it to a log


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

hmm.. i haven't had ferns before this =P I assume it's because the lady that gave them to me had large gravel substrate and there is probably a lot wrapped up in the roots... the roots aren't buried at all... I just set them in for now. I am actually worried they will drive roots into my substrate.. without asking first =/


----------

